# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صورة آلمتني

## الوسادة

*




صورة ( مريضه ) كلها شعور واحساس
من حزنها تعطى المصور ظهرها !


بدها تعيش وتشبه بشكلها الناس
واكـبـر امانيـها .. تمـشط شعرها


الله يشفي الجميع يــــــا رب 

مع حبي

الوسادة 
*

----------


## &روان&

الله يعينهم 
ويكون معهم  لا اله الا الله

----------

